# [Fri 26th Aug 2011] OFFLINE CANADIAN SYNTHPOP SPECIAL! Brixton Albert FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Aug 10, 2011)

*OFFLINE CANADIAN SYNTHPOP SPECIAL!*
*Friday 26th August*


It's a Brixton electro-pop party!

*Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF*
Tel: 020 7274 3771. 9pm - 2am. 
*FREE ADMISSION plus CHEAP BAR!*
Transport: 2 mins from Brixton tube/BR/buses.





Map and venue info




Permalink to this event




Facebook event 

*This should be a great show, with the hotly tipped Canadian outfit CITY OF GLASS playing live, backed by a fabulous line up of DJs, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more.*

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

*CITY OF GLASS*
Lead by long-time friends Michael Champion (vocals, guitar) and David Phu (guitar), City of Glass first appeared on the Vancouver music scene in the summer of 2008. Driven by their passion for pop melodies, minimalism and dance music, the talented duo are best known for their meticulously crafted synthscapes, clean riffs, snappy beats and thoughtful vocals. 

*MULTIMEDIA*
Original photos, old footage, pop 45 sleeves, and more. 

*DJS!*
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade. 

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)* More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

» See club photos


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2011)

That's certainly an improvement on the old noticeboard.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's certainly an improvement on the old noticeboard.


Just a bit!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2011)

Alas I'll be away.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

A slight nudge for this. The band are really good so this should  be a fab gig.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2011)

Bish bosh! Tomorrow! With Mr DJ Wrongspeed DJing too!


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2011)

That was a heap of fun - the band couldn't believe the reaction they got with the crowd telling them they *MUST* play more songs - and DJ Wrongspeed going up to advise them which one they should play (the general consensus being "the fast one!").

Great night. The Albert crowd is ace!


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2011)

Pics here:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/city-of-glass-at-brixton-offline-26th-aug-2011/


----------

